# leo's age to sell



## tegrey2008

hi i have some leopard gecko hatchlings how old do they have to be before i can sell them.


----------



## SleepyD

tegrey2008 said:


> hi i have some leopard gecko hatchlings how old do they have to be before i can sell them.


there's been several threads with this question lately ~ most Breeders don't tend to sell until the hatchlings are between 6-8 weeks ....personally I don't sell mine until they're 8 weeks old and/or over 20g


----------



## NBLADE

as above really, i sell my baby leos at around the 8 weeks mark


----------



## nuttybabez

At least 8 weeks


----------



## boywonder

if they are doing well and will eat and shed without help then i will sell to experienced keepers at 15g, if they want them that small, but the bigger they are then the longer they have to adjust to their new homes before weight loss becomes serious,


----------

